# sanyo 26" lcd hdtv dp26640 tv as pc monitor



## lisajcrosby7130 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a sanyo lcd 26" tv. My desktop has windows 7 operating sustem. AMD athlon(tm) ll x2 235e processor 2.70ghz. 64-bit operating system. (dont know if any of this matters) I do not have a graphics card inside my desktop cause it went out a few days ago. I am trying to use the tv as a pc monitor using a vga cable and booting up with only using onboard graphics. When I hook my tower up to my tv though it says "pc out of range. please change your screen input signal resolution" or something like that. I know its possible for me to use my tv as a monitor because I did it the last time my graphics card went out I am just not sure how to hook it up because I wasn't the one who hooked it up last time. Can someone please explain how to hook up my tv before I throw it out of frustration? (and dumb it down for me please. basics i know but computer genius I am not.)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Your HD tv will only support certain resolutions and most likely the onboard video is simply set to one that is too high or low for the tv to work.

If you boot the machine in either vga mode or safe mode it should display an image in a basic enough resolution to display on the tv , from there you can set the tv to 720/1080p and reboot.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That error typically means the video output of the computer isn't supported by the TV/monitor. Do you see the boot information and the Windows loading screen? Try booting into Safe Mode.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you will just have to play around with different screen resolutions until you find one that works for you in safemode. If you still have your tv's manual it will also tell what resolutions and refresh rates will work. If you dont have the manual, you can find it at sanyos website. 

http://www.us.sanyo.com/dynamic/product/Downloads/DP26640 (372--)-31752689.pdf


----------



## lisajcrosby7130 (Feb 17, 2013)

i cant even see the boot screen & cant see anything if i try to boot in safe mode but i think ive figured something out. its not my graphics card itself that is broke i dont think, its just the hdmi port on the card but there are 2 dvi ports on the card so would i be able to just use the dvi cable to use my graphics and use a dvi to hdmi converter?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

lisajcrosby7130 said:


> I am trying to use the tv as a pc monitor using a vga cable and booting up with only using onboard graphics.


I was under the impression you have onboard video with a vga cable. Do you have a video card or onboard video?

If you're using a video card you have to activate the monitor in the display properties for it to output through the hdmi port. You can do this by plugging in a pc monitor along with the tv to the card.


----------



## lisajcrosby7130 (Feb 17, 2013)

emosun said:


> I was under the impression you have onboard video with a vga cable. Do you have a video card or onboard video?
> 
> If you're using a video card you have to activate the monitor in the display properties for it to output through the hdmi port. You can do this by plugging in a pc monitor along with the tv to the card.


ive been using onboard video with vga cable. sorry if ya got confused. tech smart i am not.


----------

